# Verizon coming....?



## Harp (Jul 18, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted but thought I would start it.

I personally welcome Verizon coming to Canada. All that the big 3 current Canadian players in the cell market are concerned with is their bottom line. I applaud someone like Verizon coming in and offering a cheaper option! 

Bell, Rogers and Telus all are using the "not Canadian" excuse. Give me a break. Since when did they care about being Canadian until now. 

Providers like Koodoo and Wind can offer cheaper options and the big 3 can also they just don't.

Come north Verizon!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.bnn.ca/News/2013/8/22/Fo...ly-to-trigger-price-war-in-Canada-Moodys.aspx
we will likely see a battle based on service according to this article

the big 3 are in a position to offer bundling and verspizon can't really compete in this area
plues they have a lot of work to do to build out their network

i have no problem with competition 
i just don't think that a company with 3x the market cap of the big 3 combined deserves advantaged pricing

let them all bid for spectrum on an equal basis
and don't force the big 3 to share their infrastructure with verspizon


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

an interesting interview with BC minister about Verison coming issue (Industry Minister James Moore – Talks Telecom, Venture Regulations, Tariffs and Free Trade.)
http://talkdigitalnetwork.com/2013/08/this-week-in-money-97/


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Harp said:


> Providers like Koodoo and Wind can offer cheaper options and the big 3 can also they just don't.


Koodoo is actually owned by Telus. Additionally, I only pay $11/mo including tax for my cell service with Rogers (pay-go), so there are already some cheaper options out there. 

Anyways, on the overall theme of your post I am in agreement. I think more competition can only be good, and I hope Verizon gets to come.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

More competition is a good thing. Anyone buying VZ of late?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Harp said:


> All that the big 3 current Canadian players in the cell market are concerned with is their bottom line.
> 
> Providers like Koodoo and Wind can offer cheaper options and the big 3 can also they just don't.


Ummm...you don't think Verizon cares if they make a profit?

Also, I believe Telus still owns Koodoo, same for Rogers and Fido. They each have a low cost child company of sorts.

If I bought Verizon it would't be because of its potential expansion into the Canadian wireless market. Our market is too small in comparison to what their company already operates with its network. Especially as they are only after the Windsor-Quebec City corridor and Vancouver markets.

VZ will be able to offer lower prices on devices, but the big 3 have bundling discounts.\

There is more information posted in the Equities section on this topic.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't they have the phones no one can hear? I seem to recall years and years of ads of some poor ******* going "can you hear me now? can you hear me now?". I don't think he ever got through.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Spudd said:


> Koodoo is actually owned by Telus. Additionally, I only pay $11/mo including tax for my cell service with Rogers (pay-go), so there are already some cheaper options out there.
> 
> Anyways, on the overall theme of your post I am in agreement. I think more competition can only be good, and I hope Verizon gets to come.


Also Rogers offers a contribution holiday for $100 for 12 months on Paygo. Because we snowbird for 6 months, we usually use it every 2 years.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought vz a while ago and recently added to it but I bought for long term in my retirement account.


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

Spudd said:


> Koodoo is actually owned by Telus. Additionally, I only pay $11/mo including tax for my cell service with Rogers (pay-go), so there are already some cheaper options out there.
> 
> Anyways, on the overall theme of your post I am in agreement. I think more competition can only be good, and I hope Verizon gets to come.


hmmm
you pay 11bux/ month.
and how much u pay / minute?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

sylyconvalley said:


> hmmm
> you pay 11bux/ month.
> and how much u pay / minute?


25 cents/minute
LD is 50 cents/min all in
Voicemail is also 50 cents/minute: 25 in and 25 out.

US roaming is $2.50 minute.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

kcowan said:


> 25 cents/minute
> LD is 50 cents/min all in
> Voicemail is also 50 cents/minute: 25 in and 25 out.
> 
> US roaming is $2.50 minute.


kcowan's numbers are right, but those fees come out of the $11. If I use more than $11 worth in a month (which I rarely ever do) then it costs more. If I use less, it rolls over to the next month. I don't make a lot of calls so for me it is the perfect plan.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

If that's a per-minute charge, it means you're also paying $.25 cents for a 25 second call, so overall, that rate could actually be closer to the mid $.40's a minute. By overall, I mean if you were to add all the monthly calls per month that were under a minute, and I'm assuming there would be a few of those for such a low limit, as people would tend to hurry to end the per minute calls.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

verizon is #8 on goldman-sachs list of most shorted stocks by hedge funds

http://business.financialpost.com/2...-hedge-funds-are-shorting-like-crazy-goldman/


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

kcowan said:


> 25 cents/minute
> LD is 50 cents/min all in
> Voicemail is also 50 cents/minute: 25 in and 25 out.
> 
> US roaming is $2.50 minute.


i thought u had to pay the air time on top of that fee.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

kcowan said:


> 25 cents/minute
> LD is 50 cents/min all in
> Voicemail is also 50 cents/minute: 25 in and 25 out.
> 
> US roaming is $2.50 minute.


That doesn't sound very good. Wind prepaid is 20 cents/ minute to Canada+US from anywhere in Canada+US. In-coming calls are free on their network. Outside their network you are on Rogers/T-Mobile. For $10 you get 10 cents a minute in the US, which is good if you spend a lot of time in the US.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> If that's a per-minute charge, it means you're also paying $.25 cents for a 25 second call, so overall, that rate could actually be closer to the mid $.40's a minute. By overall, I mean if you were to add all the monthly calls per month that were under a minute, and I'm assuming there would be a few of those for such a low limit, as people would tend to hurry to end the per minute calls.


Still 40 cents/minute is awesome compared with a standard monthly plan if you don't make a lot of calls. I make about 2-3 cellphone calls per month, and am on Fido's cheapest monthly plan ($25.75 including tax), which means each call costs me $8 - $12. It's actually worth it to me, though, because with a monthly plan I earn "Fido Dollars" that I can apply to travel packs so I make my calls for free in US when traveling, which is when I use my cellphone most. Otherwise one trip to the US typically costs me $40 to $70 in cellphone bills.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We use Paygo because we are only here for 6 months so the $11 builds to my balance during the winter. Any postpaid plan causes the 6 monthly payments to be a total loss. With current usage patterns, every second year I trade in $100 balance for a 12 month payment holiday. Same for DW.

When we go to Europe or Mexico, we have local SIM cards so there is no roaming. We also use Talk Free wherever WiFi is available.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

brad said:


> 1. Still 40 cents/minute is awesome compared with a standard monthly plan if you don't make a lot of calls.
> 2. I make about 2-3 cellphone calls per month, and am on Fido's cheapest monthly plan ($25.75 including tax), which means each call costs me $8 - $12.


*1.* For sure a monthly cell bill of $11 is awesome, even if used for just a handful of calls per month, so definitely I was not arguing that point, merely saying that for the very low users, that per minute rate [not the plan rate], is actually higher.

*2.* If it's worth it to you, that's all that matters since you're paying the bill.


----------

